# RPG Oscars



## Aulë (Apr 16, 2003)

Are they going to occur again?


http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3402
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3504


----------



## munchkin (Apr 16, 2003)

Those threads are cool. That would be awesome if we had it again!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 17, 2003)

I think we should do it again. We just need to PM the people who put it together last year to see if they want to do it again.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2003)

Oo! I did that. They said I could be in charge of the thing. Anyways, now that you people are thinking of doing this again, shouldn't we be talking about it over at the new site? Would you really want to do it now? Wouldn't it be better to wait for the RPGs that want to finish up since they won't be heading to the new place?


----------



## FREEDOM! (Apr 17, 2003)

What new place?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2003)

That crazy new little RPG site, crazy person. They're getting rid of the RPGs over here. Go read the little sticky type thread about it in any of the RPG sections.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anyone know when the last Oscars took place?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2003)

I think the links that I posted were the only ones.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 21, 2003)

We should do this again. Is their anyone who would like to help make this a possibility? I would like to help out.


----------

